# Game Thread: Sunday Feb. 12 vs San Antonio



## Pacers Fan

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (25-22) - San Antonio Spurs (39-10)*

*Time*: 1:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: ABC
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*Tony Parker | Manu Ginobili | Bruce Bowen | Tim Duncan | Rasho Nesterovic*

*Key Reserves:*























*Nazr Mohammed | Michael Finley | Nick Van Exel*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 16-7
Road: 9-15
Overall: 25-22 (3rd in Central, 5th in Eastern, 9th in NBA)

San Antonio Spurs
Home: 21-3
Road: 18-7
Overall: 39-10 (1st in Southwest, 1st in the west, 2nd in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 25 ppg in last 3 games*








*- 24.67 ppg in last 3 games*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Knees/Retired







- Elbow







- Groin







- Concussion

*Spurs-*








- Ankle (Questionable)

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Tony Parker vs Anthony Johnson

Pacers 91
Spurs 88


----------



## Auggie

pacers 88
spurs 78

why not


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers 95
Spurs 92


----------



## jdohman

Pacers 98
Spurs 97 
:cheers:


----------



## rock747

Pacers 90

Spurs 85


----------



## Pacersthebest

92-87 Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

This is going to be a very good game, we need to somehow contain Duncan, and not let him have a game like Randolph had, also Parker is a very good penetrator, who can kill you scoring or passing, but if A.J. can have another good game, we should be in good shape...

Hopefully The Gift can have a better game, and the combo of Jax, and Peja can once again catch fire, I'm sure S-Jax is going to play good though since he is playing against his former squad...

Also we MUST rebound, and not turn the ball over alot, because the Spurs will make us pay...

I'm confident yet again, and should have a perfect week, so I say...


Indy 90- Spurs 85...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

> PREVIEW
> 
> In many ways, Anthony Johnson is the quintessential representative of the current Pacers. He might not have as much talent as most of his opponents, but he knows how to get the most out of his abilities and has shown he can seize an opportunity when it arises.
> 
> Though Johnson did rack up 23 points on 10-of-14 shooting in Friday night's 107-95 victory over Golden State, he generally hasn't compiled gaudy numbers that would indicate a guy playing over his head. Instead, he has been a steady hand at the point of attack both offensively and defensively, a stabilizing force. He has compiled an assist-to-turnover ratio of nearly 4:1 in the last six games (35 assists, nine turnovers), an indicator of his efficiency.
> 
> "He's getting the job done, simple as that," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "My hat's off to him. He's been in the lineup, out of the lineup, he's started at (shooting guard), he's been a backup and he keeps showing up every day and coming to work like a pro. He's kept himself ready for this opportunity and he obviously is taking advantage of it. I'm happy for him and I'm certainly happy for the team because the way he's playing right now is a big reason we're getting some wins."
> 
> The Pacers (25-22) carry a season-best four-game winning streak into Sunday's nationally-televised game against the defending NBA champion Spurs. Though San Antonio (39-1) is playing the sixth of an eight-game road trip and Tim Duncan has been battling flu-like symptoms, the Spurs have just kept on winning. They're 5-0 on the trip and have won eight in a row overall as well as eight straight on the road.
> 
> While a surge in offensive production has carried the Pacers, the Spurs provide a major defensive challenge. Indiana has averaged 101.5 points in the last four games but San Antonio leads the NBA in scoring defense (87.8 points) and is second in field-goal percentage defense (.425). It's the ninth consecutive season the Spurs have ranked in the top five in both categories.
> 
> TRENDS
> 
> Jeff Foster has shot 78 percent from the foul line in his last 20 games after starting the season 8-of-22. … Danny Granger has averaged 12.3 points and 9.0 rebounds in the last seven. … Stephen Jackson has averaged 25.0 points, 5.3 rebounds and 3.7 assists while shooting 53.1 percent from the field and 64.7 percent from the 3-point line in the last three. … Sarunas Jasikevicius has averaged 4.0 points on 24 percent shooting overall and 18.8 percent from the arc in the last four. …Fred Jones has shot 8-of-26 in the last three. … Scot Pollard has averaged 9.2 rebounds in the last five. … Peja Stojakovic has averaged 20.0 points and 7.8 rebounds while shooting 46.7 percent from the arc in the last four. … The Pacers are 15-3 when they outrebound their opponent, and 16-6 when they make at least seven 3-pointers.
> 
> KEY MATCHUP
> 
> While Duncan has been slowed by illness, Tony Parker has assumed a larger share of the offensive load, averaging 22.7 points in the last six games while shooting 59.3 percent from the field, a staggering percentage for a guard. As solid as Johnson has been, Parker's quickness and free hand in running the offense will present a substantial challenge.
> 
> INJURIES
> 
> Pacers - F Austin Croshere (concussion), F Jermaine O'Neal (groin) and G Jamaal Tinsley (elbow) are out. Spurs - F Tim Duncan (flu-like symptoms) is probable, F Fabricio Oberto (ankle) is doubtful.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5

My spurs are up by 11-0 :biggrin: 
i doubt this will keep up though i think the pacers will come back


----------



## Gonzo

Why is AJ trying to do everything?


----------



## TheRoc5

just like that after a couple of bad shots yall are right back in it


----------



## Gonzo

Walton's a ****ing *******, "Rasho is everywhere.."


He just fouled Peja you dumb ****.


----------



## StephenJackson

Man, I absolutely love AJ.


----------



## Gonzo

AJ you have to make those open 19 footers.


----------



## Gonzo

"Wild shot by Stephen Jackson" -Bill Walton

What was so wild abuot that? Maybe he's never noticed that Jackson's shot is a little slow.


----------



## TheRoc5

Larry Legend said:


> Walton's a ****ing *******, "Rasho is everywhere.."
> 
> 
> He just fouled Peja you dumb ****.


hes a homer of who ever is on a winnning streak or is hot in the nba, so just dont listen


----------



## Gonzo

Did anyone else see that awesome block by Harrison?


----------



## Gonzo

It's hard to finish something when you get fouled, Bill


----------



## Gonzo

Saras hits a good last second shot.

25-21 Spurs lead at the end of the first.


----------



## Gonzo

Saras hits a nice jumper...


----------



## Gonzo

The refs have something in for Freddie, he just got called for two cheap fouls in 10 seconds.


----------



## Gonzo

Saras is on fire! He just nailed a 3.


----------



## TheRoc5

bill waltons crew is turning on him he just got owend


----------



## Gonzo

We're all on fire! Peja just hit a jumper, as well.

Spurs call timeout, 29-28 Spurs lead.


----------



## TheRoc5

man saras is on fire, our(spurs) defense sucks


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers get their first lead of the game.

30-29


----------



## Gonzo

Great save Pollard, but he charges on offense.


----------



## Gonzo

Pollard is a monster on the boards again...

Peja hits a 17 footer.


----------



## Gonzo

Another foul on Freddie, he gets his 3rd.


----------



## Gonzo

****, we left Bowen open on the inbounds.


----------



## Gonzo

No foul on Duncan? God damn.


----------



## JuX

Larry Legend said:


> No foul on Duncan? God damn.


I know, then there's the infamous Ginobili semi flop.


----------



## Gonzo

Foster makes a nice reverse layup. Good pass Jack.


----------



## Gonzo

Walton got something right for once!

"When Jermaine O'Neal plays, everyone else's contributions plummit."


----------



## Gonzo

We need to stop throwing up shots, yes I'm talking to you AJ.

Foster called for a cheap foul.


----------



## Gonzo

Damn refs, they just missed a call 5 feet in front of them.


----------



## Gonzo

43-38 Spurs lead at halftime.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pollard breaks our drought, but Duncan counters. Heh. Duncan counters Pollard.

47-44 Spurs with 9 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Gonzo

Are Walton and Rasho having some kind of affair?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bill Walton is in love with Rasho. Why couldn't this game be on a local channel?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's messed up that they had this game on ABC instead of NBA league pass, because they're showing the Wizards-Sixers game(why I have no idead) here.... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Gonzo

Spurs lead is back down to 2. 

56-54


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It's messed up that they had this game on ABC instead of NBA league pass, because they're showing the Wizards-Sixers game(why I have no idead) here.... :curse: :curse: :curse:


You live in New Jersey. Philadelphia and Washington are closer to you than Indiana and San Antonio.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Whos the leading scorer for us???



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

pollard is just a beast!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jermaine returns in 3-6 weeks. Bleh.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> You live in New Jersey. Philadelphia and Washington are closer to you than Indiana and San Antonio.



Yeah unfortunetly, but man I really wanted to see this game though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

pollard again.. :clap:


----------



## Auggie

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Whos the leading scorer for us???
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


atm 56-54 spurs

sjax has 10 for us, but isnt shooting very well, 6/6 FT though.
peja has 9


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bill Walton: Silent during our run. Of course.

Indy up two with 3 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Thanx Auggie, now let's get that W...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

freddy jones again.. him and pollard are going crazy!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Bill Walton: Silent during our run. Of course.



:rofl: :rofl:..

Throw it down big man, throw it down...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Freddie has really stepped up in this 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie Jones knocks over a Spurs big for the layup. Awesome.

62-60 Indy with 30 seconds left in the 3rd. Parker at the line for 2.


----------



## Gonzo

What a great 3rd quarter.

62 all.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> What a great 3rd quarter.



:cheers: :cheers: ...

Our squad is all heart...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5

Larry Legend said:


> What a great 3rd quarter.
> 
> 62 all.


for the pacers lol hopefully duncan will be big in the 4th


----------



## Gonzo

Walton talks about how the Spurs spread out their scoring so much, but he just said, "Where's their bench?" What a hypocrit.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Saras with a nice pass to Harrison for the slam!

64 all with 10:30 left in the game.


----------



## Gonzo

TheRoc5 said:


> for the pacers lol hopefully duncan will be big in the 4th


I don't know about you, but having all those lead changes make the game very suspenseful. Much better than a blowout game.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jones with a nice pass to Peja for the layup. I love teamwork.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Walton talks about how the Spurs spread out their scoring so much, but he just said, "Where's their bench?" What a hypocrit.



LOL...

Walton's has been always a :clown: (although I like him sometimes)...

Whatever happened to his show on ESPN, "Walton's weird trip" or something like that, it real funny...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

"This Danny Granger has got star written all over him..." - Bill Walton


----------



## Pacers Fan

Haha Saras. He just picked the ball off the court near the baseline and nailed a 3.


----------



## jdohman

SARAS FOR THREEE!

does peja get the assist for that one?


----------



## Gonzo

Saras picks up the loose ball and nails the 3. Awesome!


----------



## jdohman

im sorry.. but foster and pollard together is just a awesome thing. just one in the lineup they suck.. put them together and they are both stars :cheers: lol


----------



## Gonzo

jdohman said:


> im sorry.. but foster and pollard together is just a awesome thing. just one in the lineup they suck.. put them together and they are both stars :cheers: lol


Foster isn't bad when it's only him in the lineup, he's just not as affective.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

jdohman said:


> im sorry.. but foster and pollard together is just a awesome thing. just one in the lineup they suck.. put them together and they are both stars :cheers: lol



"Dynamic Duo"... :cheers: :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs boards to quite so ill post here if yall dont mind


----------



## Gonzo

Duncan looks so innocent when he fouls...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

TheRoc5 said:


> spurs boards to quite so ill post here if yall dont mind



The more the better... :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5

i think its funny how walton and his crew keep on fighting


----------



## jdohman

runi to peja for three!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Saras with a terrible pass which almost led to a turnover. We still missed. Peja for 3!

74-68 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## Gonzo

Peja!!!!!!! Clutch!!!


----------



## jdohman

polard says no in the fieldhouse with a nice block :biggrin:


----------



## 31andOnly

Nice swat from Scot Did you see that head shake...thats priceless like Mark Jacksons wiggle :cheers: this team continues to impress me


----------



## TheRoc5

i dont see us winning this one, its still to early to tell but yall should feel very confident....we seem to not find the rim in the 4th when were down


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PACERS!!!!...PACERS!!!...

Glad to see Pollard have a nice game on his birthday... :banana: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Steve Jones: "The only way to win is by scoring more points than the other guys"

Not even Bill Walton. Wow.

74-70 Pacers with 5:30 left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PLAY-BY-PLAY 

(5:59) [IND] Team Timeout: Regular 
(5:59) [SAN] Team Rebound 
(6:00) [SAN] Parker Layup Shot: Missed Block: Pollard (2 BLK) 
(6:02) [SAN] Van Exel Substitution replaced by Parker 
(6:02) [IND] Pollard Foul: Personal (4 PF) 
(6:24) [IND 74-68] Stojakovic Jump Shot: Made (14 PTS) Assist: Jasikevicius (2 
(6:29) [IND] Granger Rebound (Off:0 Def:2) 
(6:31) [SAN] Van Exel Jump Shot: Missed 
(6:37) [SAN] Horry Rebound (Off:1 Def:4) 
(6:39) [IND] Jones Jump Shot: Missed 
(6:54) [SAN] Duncan Foul: Personal (3 PF) 
(7:05) [IND] Stojakovic Rebound (Off:1 Def:7) 
(7:07) [SAN] Duncan Jump Shot: Missed 
(7:29) [IND] Granger Turnover: Lost Ball (3 TO) Steal: Horry (2 ST) 
(7:41) [IND] Stojakovic Rebound (Off:1 Def:6) 

POINTS REBOUNDS ASSISTS 
Ginobili 16 Duncan 8 Parker 5 

Stojakovic 14 Stojakovic 8 Jackson 5 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Mohammed airballs a 1 foot hook. Haha. Peja!


----------



## Gonzo

Peja hits another clutch jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Walton: "Peja is not going to let you down at a crucial part of a game or a season"

What? You're not funny, Bill.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Steve Jones: "The only way to win is by scoring more points than the other guys"


I think John Madden has said that a few times.


----------



## TheRoc5

Pacers Fan said:


> Mohammed airballs a 1 foot hook. Haha. Peja!


see what i mean


----------



## Pacers Fan

Foster rebounds and hits! He was handchecked, but of course it wasn't called.


----------



## jdohman

foster.. thats australian for offensive rebound!


----------



## Gonzo

The refs need to take control of this game...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pops screaming at a ref. He was getting red. I'm surprised he wasn't T'd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I can feel this win so much, it's not even funny.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Pops screaming at a ref. He was getting red. I'm surprised he wasn't T'd.


He was restrained, he definately should have gotten a T.


----------



## jdohman

we HAVE to resign jones!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bowen drives and hits. What?

Freddie with a nice layup around Duncan. Pacers up 7 with 3 minutes left.

Bill Walton exaggerating on Freddie.


----------



## Gonzo

Freddie makes another awesome drive into the lane...


----------



## jdohman

jackson with the monster dunk!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson completely abuses Bruce Bowen. Bowen hits back. Er... what?


----------



## Pacers Fan

83-81 Pacers with 1:48 left.


----------



## Gonzo

Jackson hacked by Duncan, no call of course.

Walton just said Scot Foster, how the hell did he get his job?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

They just switched to the game right now...

We just let Parker walk in on that one...

Come on DEFENSE!!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Diable

It's amazing how Parker can just race down the court and get a layup time after time.


----------



## Auggie

we can still pull through! last 90 secs lets go!


----------



## jdohman

someone shut bowen down :curse: 

jackson with a huge three


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

JAX FOR 3!!!!!!!




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson takes a terrible shot, but it goes in. Uhh... good job Jack.


----------



## Gonzo

Jackson hits a nice three with a hand in his face.


----------



## Diable

That was a big shot by Mr Jackson.


----------



## 31andOnly

BOOM BABY! Jax shot was sick


----------



## jdohman

you have to be ****ing kidding me with that shot


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did we get Defensive 3 seconds? Then Manu hits a 40 foot three. ****. Pollard gets a loose ball foul.


----------



## 31andOnly

props to Manu there...that was a push shot from hell


----------



## Gonzo

****. Jackson, stop dribbling.


----------



## Auggie

holy! I didnt believe in that one :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I can't believe this s###..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Take Jackson out and put in Freddie.


----------



## 31andOnly

I was confident...now im down right worried...calls arent going are way...there random ****s are dropping like flies...this isnt looking pretty


----------



## Auggie

i blinked and we went from 86-81 to 86-87


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson drives and draws a foul on Bowen. Hit both!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice foul Jax...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Clutch FT's...

Nice job S-Jax...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson hits both.

88-87 Pacers with 38.5 seconds left.


----------



## 31andOnly

this game is going to give me a freakin heart attack...so many quick changes its like my last date geez


----------



## Pacers Fan

Steve Jones on Walton-ese: "If you can interpret that, you're better than Scot Pollard"


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pollard, the idiot, didn't switch. Nice move.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

What the F is up with all these fouls on SA...

Everuthing they do is foul foul,,,



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Ginobili hits both. Spurs up one. Jackson misses, and Bowen is fouled. Good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Unbelievable...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

why the hell did jackson take that jumper..


----------



## Gonzo

Jackson takes a great shot..............


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bowen hits only one. Spurs up 2 with 11.2 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo

Is Peja going in?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Who do we go to right now??...

Give it Peja...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

o baby this is intense!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie misses a layup. Duncan rebounds and Ginobili is fouled. Jackson!!!!


----------



## 31andOnly

our chances are done with that layup


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Game over..

We chocked...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Of course they give the Spurs all the fouls, and Freddie gets hacked at the end, and no call...

What a surprise...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

****in **** pisses me off. Lost the game because jackson cant make a good late game decesion and deciedes to shoot with a defender in his face instead of working the ball.


----------



## Gonzo

Jackson better take some responsibility for ****ing up our win.


----------



## Gonzo

I thought Jackson was getting better... but he's still the same throw up a shot and get lucky player.


----------



## jdohman

I swear one day I love him and the next day I hate him more than ron artest.. the most inconsistant player on our team stephen jackson :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 92-88 Spurs

Pacers Fan- 7, but DQ'd
Auggie- 14, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 7, but DQ'd
jdohman- 15, but DQ'd
rock747- 9, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 9, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 9, but DQ'd

Winners- Larry Legend and Pacers Fan


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

jdohman said:


> ****in **** pisses me off. Lost the game because jackson cant make a good late game decesion and deciedes to shoot with a defender in his face instead of working the ball.



That's just pathetic, and there's absolutely no excuse for that...

He just wanted to be the hero at the end, wether it was good for us, or not...

Selfish ***...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> I thought Jackson was getting better.



That's what we all thought...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

Iwould sit here and rant more but I am goign to go to the gym f this..


----------



## Auggie

lame.. jax.. a total unnecessary loss against the champs...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I would've been more satisfied if they would've blown us out...

At least then I wouldn't of had any false hope...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5

good game guys, yall are gonna be the dark horse this yr with oneal coming back yal are going to be good.


----------



## TheRoc5

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I would've been more satisfied if they would've blown us out...
> 
> At least then I wouldn't of had any false hope...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


im the opposite i would rather win by a blow out and loose by a heartbreaker, actually i would rather just win lol :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

Jackson made a mistake, yes. But he was also our only source of offense at the end. That posession wasn't entirely his fault, he had nowhere to go with the ball, the offense was dead and standing around, he had to shoot it.

That being said, I'm not overly upset about ths game. A tough loss, yes...but I mean come on we still went out and showed that we can play with the best of the best. I look to this game as an encouragment and also a good game for us to look back on as a team and learn from.

Edit: And this was my 3,000th Post!!! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Edit: And this was my 3,000th Post!!! :cheers:



Congrats on you 3,000th post.. :cheers: :cheers: .

And your right S-Jax good post...

It's only 1 game, and there's always tommorrow...

It just hurts alot to lose such a heartbreaker you know...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats on you 3,000th post.. :cheers: :cheers: .
> 
> And your right S-Jax good post...
> 
> It's only 1 game, and there's always tommorrow...
> 
> It just hurts alot to lose such a heartbreaker you know...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Of course it's a heartbreaker, but let's not let that overshadow all of the positive things that have been happening. Some definite questionable coaching moves by Carlisle today, but for the most part our guys went out there and hung around and went up by 7 against the red hot Spurs.


----------



## absolutebest

All I have to say is this is where we need Jermaine--late in games. His ability to post up and get to the stripe would have sealed this one. I am convinced that we can compete with anybody when he and Jamaal return. Now we definitely have to beat the Bucks and Hornets, though. We will. :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

absolutebest said:


> All I have to say is this is where we need Jermaine--late in games. His ability to post up and get to the stripe would have sealed this one. I am convinced that we can compete with anybody when he and Jamaal return. Now we definitely have to beat the Bucks and Hornets, though. We will. :biggrin:



That's the positive attitued that I like to see! And yes, we certainly could've used JO at the end there, but as much as I love him, he's made a bad habbit of missing FTs in the clutch this year. I still would trust him though.


----------



## absolutebest

TheRoc5 said:


> good game guys, yall are gonna be the dark horse this yr with oneal coming back yal are going to be good.


Thanks. A lot of our fans are *****ing, but with Reggie and J.O. out and without Jamaal to distribute there is no clear cut go-to guy for us. Jack was just trying to be that guy. Good luck in the playoffs and I hope that we are the dark horse.


----------



## absolutebest

StephenJackson said:


> That's the positive attitued that I like to see! And yes, we certainly could've used JO at the end there, but as much as I love him, he's made a bad habbit of missing FTs in the clutch this year. I still would trust him though.


Remember, we win those 2 games and we go 6/7 for the home stand. That is what we needed. I figured that we'd lose this game without Tinsley to go at Parker and J.O. to go at Big Fundamentals. The Bucks better get ready for a beating!!


----------



## StephenJackson

absolutebest said:


> Remember, we win those 2 games and we go 6/7 for the home stand. That is what we needed. I figured that we'd lose this game without Tinsley to go at Parker and J.O. to go at Big Fundamentals. The Bucks better get ready for a beating!!



Exactly, nobody would have picked us to win the game. So the fact that we were out there outplaying these guys says a lot. This team definitely has what it takes, but we just need to solidify our play at the end of these games. Keep the faith.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

That was a pretty good game. I had seats right behind the mayor of Indianapolis. Peja is really good. Also, I was impressed by Carlisle's coaching today. He really put in the right guys in at the right time in my opinion. The officiating really hurt the Pacers though. Some definately bad calls were made against us.


----------



## JayRedd

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Of course they give the Spurs all the fouls, and Freddie gets hacked at the end, and no call...
> 
> What a surprise...


There was no foul....Freddie was just intimidated by Groundhog Day and missed everthing on the layup attempt. Poor drive by Dr. Jones.


----------



## StephenJackson

JayRedd said:


> There was no foul....Freddie was just intimidated by Groundhog Day and missed everthing on the layup attempt. Poor drive by Dr. Jones.



I would have liked to see Peja or Saras with the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan

JayRedd said:


> There was no foul....Freddie was just intimidated by Groundhog Day and missed everthing on the layup attempt. Poor drive by Dr. Jones.


One of Freddie's biggest weaknesses is how he refuses to draw contact. He has long arms, which means he can reach around taller players for layups, but sometimes he has to draw fouls, especially on Tim Duncan.


----------



## rock747

Hey did anyone hear what Jermaine had to say when they interviewed him during this game. I wasn't able to hear it where I was at.


----------



## Pacers Fan

rock747 said:


> Hey did anyone hear what Jermaine had to say when they interviewed him during this game. I wasn't able to hear it where I was at.


He should be back within 3-6 weeks and he doesn't think the Pacers have a chance at the championship this year.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> and he doesn't think the Pacers have a chance at the championship this year.


Optimistic words from our great leader... Shouldn't they always have hope? Even if we aren't doing so great?


----------



## JayRedd

I don't really think JO should be saying that. It never looks good in the press. But, really, he's just saying what everyone in the organization--from Walsh and Bird to Eddie Gill and Scot Pollard--already know: We're reloading for next year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

JayRedd said:


> We're reloading for next year.


How many times do we have to do this before our team realizes we won't win with Jermaine O'Neal? He's been the constant in our unsuccessful years.

Harrington: Gone
Jackson: Arrived last year
Artest: Gone
Reggie: Gone


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> he doesn't think the Pacers have a chance at the championship this year.



:shakes head in awe:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Larry Legend said:


> Optimistic words from our great leader... Shouldn't they always have hope? Even if we aren't doing so great?


What's the difference between optimistic en realistic?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> What's the difference between optimistic en realistic?


I'm pretty sure he's just mocking the general thought about leaders or how everyone is supposed to be positive instead of negative. This is a great chance to prove the point, since many of our JO supporters here are optimists.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacersthebest said:


> What's the difference between optimistic en realistic?


Optimistic shows that you're happy and at least have hope in the team... Realistic sometimes is optimistic, but if you're the leader and you've got a lot of fans counting on you, you really shouldn't say that we probably don't have a chance of making the Finals. There are a lot of fans that haven't given up hope yet (like StephenJackson, Pacers Fan, Pacerholic, absolutebest, myself, and I'm sure many other posters on the Pacers forum).

This sort of comment makes me question his will to win...


----------



## JayRedd

Larry Legend said:


> This sort of comment makes me question his will to win...


He shouldn't have said this out loud....but you shouldn't question his will just because he knows that his team has no chance at beating Detroit or Miami without using machine guns.


----------



## Gonzo

JayRedd said:


> He shouldn't have said this out loud....but you shouldn't question his will just because he knows that his team has no chance at beating Detroit or Miami without using machine guns.


When Jermaine goes inside, I consider him a machine gun. I loved how he used to play (example: game last year when he scored 55 against Milwaukee).


----------



## JayRedd

Larry Legend said:


> When Jermaine goes inside, I consider him a machine gun. I loved how he used to play (example: game last year when he scored 55 against Milwaukee).


I mean literally though...as in, if he doesn't shoot and kill three of Detroit's starters, Indy can't win that seven-game series


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> When Jermaine goes inside, I consider him a machine gun. I loved how he used to play (example: game last year when he scored 55 against Milwaukee).


Hah. Yeah, nice point. I'm normally the pessimist, but we should be able to beat anyone with a JO-inside, uninjured team with a motion offense. The Milwaukee game actually had me laughing. I remember one play where Jermaine had the ball 5 feet from the basket, threw all his body weight, including his elbow, into his opponent, knocked him over, then dunked on another Buck. I miss that Jermaine.



> I mean literally though...as in, if he doesn't shoot and kill three of Detroit's starters, Indy can't win that seven-game series


Considering we won 6 games last year with a depleted roster, anything is possible. Especially since Detroit has no bench, and could be tired come playoff time.


----------



## Gonzo

JayRedd said:


> I mean literally though...as in, if he doesn't shoot and kill three of Detroit's starters, Indy can't win that seven-game series


We had this argument a lot last year, I think. With everyone healty, I'm sure we can beat Detroit. With the roster we have now, plus O'Neal, it would be hard, but we could probably pull it off somehow.


----------



## JayRedd

Pacers Fan said:


> Considering we won 6 games last year with a depleted roster, anything is possible. Especially since Detroit has no bench, and could be tired come playoff time.



Refresh my memory: Who won the last three games of that series by 13, 19 and 9 points?

Going to 6 games is nice, and we were up 2 games to 1 at one point...but if you think that series was ever close once Game 4 started, you're crazy. I watched hoping and pretending Reggie might be able to pull some magic one last time just like you, but I think I was really just hoping he'd go down swinging. He did just that, but this year, Detroit is better, we have no Magician, (still no Ron Ron), they have our Dale Davis and Austin is another year older.

Here's to hoping Detroit and Miami catch our injury bug.


----------



## jermaine7fan

JayRedd said:


> Here's to hoping Detroit and Miami catch our injury bug.


Miami... easily beaten without an injury bug... they have some different bugs there... an old and not in the way Shaq... a horrible Antoine Walker... and a Jamal Tinsley of their own (Jayson Williams)... plus their bench is comprise of old farts and crap...

Detroit definately could be running on empty come playoff time... you can't ride the same 5-6 guys all year and in the playoffs... unless it is truly true that Arn Anderson (Detroit's head trainer) really did sell his soul to the devil... for a miracle elixer that prevents players from wearing down and getting injured...

Detroit has to rely on 6 guys for their playoff run... we have *12*! I will argue that our team looks better for this year's run than they did last year... I like our roster and chemistry more now... than I did last year. IMO - We have enough fire-power to de-throne Detroit...

Add in the fact that our boys bring it against Detroit more than they do against any other team...

Add another possibility that Rick will have a far easier time winning a chess match with Flip... than he did with Larry...

And I see a serious upset... as a serious possibility...

Miami who?... I give them about a 20% chance of making it to the ECF... and that is TOTALLY due to the fact that they have Wade... no other reason...


----------



## JayRedd

I like the optimism...don't agree...but i like it


----------

